# claws-mail segfault at startup   [solved]

## Dominique_71

I get the following :

```
claws-mail

Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
```

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

XGetXCBConnection (dpy=0xa10020)

    at /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.4.3/work/libX11-1.4.3/src/x11_xcb.c:8

8   /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.4.3/work/libX11-1.4.3/src/x11_xcb.c: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type.

   in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.4.3/work/libX11-1.4.3/src/x11_xcb.c

bt

#0  XGetXCBConnection (dpy=0xa10020)

    at /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libX11-1.4.3/work/libX11-1.4.3/src/x11_xcb.c:8

#1  0x00007ffff5a71b92 in sn_display_new (xdisplay=0xa10020, 

    push_trap_func=0x4edde0 <sn_error_trap_push>, pop_trap_func=0x4eddc0 <sn_error_trap_pop>)

    at /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10_p20110426/work/startup-notification-0.10_p20110426/libsn/sn-common.c:77

#2  0x00000000004edd07 in startup_notification_complete (with_window=0) at main.c:335

#3  0x00000000004f1584 in main (argc=1, argv=0x7fffffffbdb8) at main.c:1620

```

I really need this software to run. I try revdep-rebuild, but it didn't find nothing to do. Beside that, I don't know what to do.

Edit: I try to downgrade claws-mail and libX11, but the issue remain the same.

Edit 2: A workaround is here: bug 365659

----------

